# Mini lathe gear



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 21, 2021)

got the new gear and belts from IBT yesterday. now took the gear to local machinist 4 or 5 blocks away, to have the id bored to fit spindle.The mini lathe is now back together and operational . how to turn a $500 lathe into a $700 one . thanks vevor. now the gears match and the belt is a standard US timing belt.


----------



## ErichKeane (Aug 21, 2021)

Heh, too bad you didn't find one of the guys around here to help!  Most of us would do a job like that for a 6 pack


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 22, 2021)

anybody around here from the Topeka or kc area?


----------



## Dhal22 (Aug 22, 2021)

I lived in Winfield area back in the late 70's.   Wind. Blew. All. The. Time.  Went back to Kansas a little further east 40 years later and the same wind was still blowing.


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 23, 2021)

I know about the wind . have to plan my fishing around it. pick the wrong day can get you in real trouble.


----------

